
SaaS Startup Strategy – Three SaaS Sales Models - mattjung
http://www.cloudave.com/8079/saas-startup-strategy-%E2%80%93-three-saas-sales-models/
======
phalien
Ryan Carson published a very instructive (and eye opening!) document with
various SaaS cashflow models. Things are not always what they seem :)

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkxZrw3662U_dEhQa0Y...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkxZrw3662U_dEhQa0Y4T3c5RU5mcGd6N0twYXhLZWc&hl=en)

------
space-monkey
The concept of avoiding products that are too low value to justify a price
that covers their selling costs seems applicable to more than SaaS.

------
m4nu56
test

